# Portfolio Management Tool/Service/Application



## Learningman (26 November 2015)

Hi all, fairly new to the trading game ... 

Have just setup my Self Managed Super Fund and now ready to begin investing. Excited to have found this forum !

First silly question as I have spent a few hours looking online and not having much luck. 

I am after a Portfolio Management service or application that can :

1) Provide me with an overview of my share portfolio (approx. 15 stocks at the moment).

2) Allows me to view total return and can split out new purchases of same stock. I am currently using Sharesight and it cannot do this ! 

Example I purchase Woolworths stock today at 1 price and then 1 month later at another price. This should be reflected in 2 separate lines.

3) Ability to show me total portfolio return inclusive of dividends.

4) Ability to take a feed from Commsec to update price and latest dividend information.


Appreciate your help/ thoughts or input here !


----------



## Lomu (27 November 2015)

Howdy Learningman,

kind of on the same page as you, so to speak. Have a look at this software- perhaps it may do what you need?

https://www.super-manage.com.au/index.html

It doesn't look too bad to me, but I'm rather a beginner at this sorta thing!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 November 2015)

Learningman said:


> Hi all, fairly new to the trading game ...




Yeh Sharesight is useless.  Or at least it's poorly integrated with CMC Markets.  Not sure where the problems happen, but I'd never re-subscribe to that.

If you aren't trading regularly, I'd use Excel.  Create a macro to get the data feeds you need.


----------



## pixel (28 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh Sharesight is useless.  Or at least it's poorly integrated with CMC Markets.  Not sure where the problems happen, but I'd never re-subscribe to that.
> 
> If you aren't trading regularly, I'd use Excel.  Create a macro to get the data feeds you need.




I second that.
It's exactly what I have done - starting over 15 years ago.

http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Portfolio/index.htm

Reports are updated from the ASX, not Commsec. (I use various other brokers.) For dividend information, I use a different macro that is not restricted to my portfolio, but can request the info for any watch list of ASX shares.
The only drawback: Due to issues with the latest Office upgrade, I had to retain a copy of Excel 2010.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 November 2015)

pixel said:


> I second that.
> It's exactly what I have done - starting over 15 years ago.
> 
> http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Portfolio/index.htm
> ...




Thanks Pixel, are you able to advise the current license fee?


----------



## pixel (29 November 2015)

nulla nulla said:


> Thanks Pixel, are you able to advise the current license fee?




Christmas Special: $50
(includes GST and comes with compliant Tax Invoice)



> 4. Program License
> 
> This program and all its components are subject to Copyright. It is distributed "As Is" without any expressed or implied warranty. This version may be installed once on one PC and used free of charge for a period of four weeks after installation. If you wish to continue using the program beyond that time, you are required to register your copy.
> 
> ...


----------



## lenny (29 November 2015)

Learningman said:


> Hi all, fairly new to the trading game ...
> 
> Have just setup my Self Managed Super Fund and now ready to begin investing. Excited to have found this forum !
> 
> ...




Hi Learningman,

I am now using share trade tracker which is provided free with my Chartist subscription.


It is excel based and updates the share prices automatically and is very easy to use, I'm pretty sure it will split stock purchases of the same stock.

http://www.xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/share-trade-tracker

I previously used stator and in my opinion share trade tracker is better.

Hope this helps.


----------

